# 2014 Calendar



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I would really like to make a 2014 Calendar featuring our poos. If anyone is interested, please email me your favorite picture or two (one should be just a picture you love and then for the other, keep themes in mind like Christmas, Halloween and Valentines day) with a little write up about it and include your poos birthdays. (and your own if you want) 

[email protected]


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh you are good at this Donna .. what a brilliant idea


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Oh you are good at this Donna .. what a brilliant idea


Thanks JoJo. I love our poos. 
I guess I should have mentioned that if you have more than one poo send a few individual and a few group shots because I am not sure how many people will want to be involved.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lovely idea.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I'll get searching for pictures! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great idea Donna .... Will try's and get one of my three together x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

great idea, think you will get LOADS!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oooohhhhhhh fab fab fab! I will get looking!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> Thanks JoJo. I love our poos.
> I guess I should have mentioned that if you have more than one poo send a few individual and a few group shots because I am not sure how many people will want to be involved.


I would love to add one of my poos please, unfair to do more than one .. I will pick my favourite photo, umm that may take a while as I have thousands lol ... Oh Can I pick which month I would like too?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I think I know who is going to respond. I am figuring around 12 in my head, but more would be welcome. You know me. I cannot get enough poos.
I am going to start working on it as soon as I get 11 pictures.
As far as getting them to you, I may ask someone in the UK to let me send them all to one address and that person can them mail them out to each UK poo parent. (this is because I found a place that will make them up and ship them directly to the UK.) 
The first 11 are on me. It is my not so secret Santa gift to my favorite people. It is a thank you for always being here for us, for listening to my endless vents and looking at my millions of pictures with unmatched enthusiasm (my not cyber friends got sick of seeing my pictures about 700 thousand pictures ago) You have all gotten me through so hard days (even if you didn't know it) Everyone on here is so kind, such good people. So this is my thank you.
If I can find a way to send them as an electronic file I will give that option too.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awww Donna! Your so cute xx


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Would love one. How do we send the pictures? Is it through here or email?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Donna I sent you a bunch. So hard to pick. In other words - I want one! I want one!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sent a few - you are going to be busy!! Do you not have enough to do looking after cheeky Willow!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

emjon123 said:


> Would love one. How do we send the pictures? Is it through here or email?


I put my personal email in the first post.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry missed it. Got it now, thanks.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Donna, this is a fab and very kind and generous idea.
You are just soooo good!
Are you planning on doing a calender per poo - or one calender containing all our many beautiful poos??
I was just going to send you my pirate pics to go on the calender which I thought would contain everyone's poos?? X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Hi Donna, this is a fab and very kind and generous idea.
> You are just soooo good!
> Are you planning on doing a calender per poo - or one calender containing all our many beautiful poos??
> I was just going to send you my pirate pics to go on the calender which I thought would contain everyone's poos?? X


I am making one calender with everyone's poos. One month per poo. Some may be collage pictures and some (like the pirate ones) will be good themes like Halloween. I will add each poos birthday to the calender if people send it. If I can figure out a way to make it up and send it electronically I can send it to anyone who wants to have it printed up on their own. If not I am planning on printing one for each person who has a poo in the calender. 
I just think it will be cool to have. Also if you guys (UK) have any planned meet next year and someone sends me them I can add them also.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna I have sent you about a million photos... Honestly.. I cannot choose. I'm the worst procrastinator.. Please choose for me


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Donna I have sent you about a million photos... Honestly.. I cannot choose. I'm the worst procrastinator.. Please choose for me


You know this was not going down without your two  I already know the month


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I am making one calender with everyone's poos. One month per poo. Some may be collage pictures and some (like the pirate ones) will be good themes like Halloween. I will add each poos birthday to the calender if people send it. If I can figure out a way to make it up and send it electronically I can send it to anyone who wants to have it printed up on their own. If not I am planning on printing one for each person who has a poo in the calender.
> I just think it will be cool to have. Also if you guys (UK) have any planned meet next year and someone sends me them I can add them also.


February 21 for my two.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> You know this was not going down without your two  I already know the month


Oooooh!! I cannot wait to see which month! And that you again.. Nina and Lola send poo kisses xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Lola's birthday is April 20 and Nina's is June 3. Xx


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Hi, is this just open for you 'regulars'?  I think it's such a lovely idea.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nellies mum said:


> Hi, is this just open for you 'regulars'?  I think it's such a lovely idea.


Send it to me  I still have some open months.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

What a ZgREAT idea Donna!! I'm so excited I can't even type/speak!! Flapping arms and legs about now looking for our favourite photo! Xx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Yay! I've emailed you Donna...can't believe what started out as a passing comment is becoming a reality, thanks so much, really appreciate it, and if there is anything I can do to help, please yell.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I had to send my email in 2 parts... Embarrassed.com


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I've just sent a couple of my favourites  Thank you x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

JoJo said:


> I would love to add one of my poos please, unfair to do more than one .. I will pick my favourite photo, umm that may take a while as I have thousands lol ... Oh Can I pick which month I would like too?


I have one month already planned for Nina and Lola and oct is taken (pirate pictures  ). Other than that let me know 

I need a good Christmas Poo......


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I have one month already planned for Nina and Lola and oct is taken (pirate pictures  ). Other than that let me know
> 
> I need a good Christmas Poo......


Awwww.. I cannot wait!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I've no idea which month you would choose!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I've no idea which month you would choose!


When you see you will think "I should have known"


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> When you see you will think "I should have known"


Oh really? Wow! Lola, Nina, J and I are excited!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I can not send emails while we are away? (not with my technical ability) Will send some when we get home, not to worry if its to late. I am sure you will have loads of offers to help but anything I could do re: sending them out this side of the pond, I would be happy to help.

I would have loved to be copied in on that email from Ruthmill bet that made your day, and of course all the other lovelies


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

arlo said:


> I can not send emails while we are away? (not with my technical ability) Will send some when we get home, not to worry if its to late. I am sure you will have loads of offers to help but anything I could do re: sending them out this side of the pond, I would be happy to help.
> 
> I would have loved to be copied in on that email from Ruthmill bet that made your day, and of course all the other lovelies


You can have that email any time!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy would love to send a pic in (I will email tomorrow) we have a fab snow photo! Helen


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> You can have that email any time!


I feel a bit like a cockapoo stalker!:embarrassed:

I hope the (Downtons) version of Lady Lola will feature


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Donna . . . that is such a cool thing for you to do . . we are still in the process of moving and just got internet today . . i will try to find one of Sami and Carley . . but will not be upset at all if they are not included since we are in the US . . I will love following this thread!! We will be very upside down the next week or so as our household furnishings are not here yet and we are staying in our new house with NO furniture.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Donna . . . that is such a cool thing for you to do . . we are still in the process of moving and just got internet today . . i will try to find one of Sami and Carley . . but will not be upset at all if they are not included since we are in the US . . I will love following this thread!! We will be very upside down the next week or so as our household furnishings are not here yet and we are staying in our new house with NO furniture.


Would you mind me grabbing the ones you posted on Friday. The one of Carley would be perfect for Christmas.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Donna you are a genious I will email you a few Molly pics


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Donna..ginger was born on June 6, OK i really hope i get a calendar.it would mean so much cause we can't fine any photos of any poo any where around here


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Donna - you are so kind!! All my photos of Lola are rubbish iPhone ones!! Bet you end up with an amazing calendar... It could go global!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Donna, I may already be too late but have emailed you a picture for Xmas poo and a couple of my favs. No worries if you have no spaces .


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> Donna..ginger was born on June 6, OK i really hope i get a calendar.it would mean so much cause we can't fine any photos of any poo any where around here


Gingers picture didn't come through yesterday can you try again. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Donna , you're such a kind soul 

I don't envy you in the least...

I think you'll need to do some up until 2020 so that everyone gets included!!!   

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the overwhelming response. For this round I have to limit it to 11 however hubby is working on a way for me to make them at home. Once we work that out I can make an 18 month calender. Some months would be collages by it would still address everyone. I would only have to ask for the shipping cost. 
As for this one, I will email everyone later asking for addresses. If anyone in the Uk is willing to let me ship the Uks to you and you can send them around please let me know. 
I really hope you all love this as much as I do. Some pictures had to be alerted in size due to resolution. Xoxo 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Donna . . thank you . . feel free to take any pictures you want that I have posted previously!! Thats an honor!!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Carleys Birthday is June 1st 2012 and Sami is Nov 11th 2011 ) 11/11/11!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Donna you are a total star!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

arlo said:


> I hope the (Downtons) version of Lady Lola will feature


Oh me too!! That is a priceless pic!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I have one month already planned for Nina and Lola and oct is taken (pirate pictures  ). Other than that let me know
> 
> I need a good Christmas Poo......


This will be great!! Do I need to re-send pirate pics? As I am so IT illiterate, or can you lift them from here? 
My actual birthday is halloween!! - haha no jokes please, I've been hearing them for 40+ years!!! 
I need to check when R&R are.....


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> This will be great!! Do I need to re-send pirate pics? As I am so IT illiterate, or can you lift them from here?
> My actual birthday is halloween!! - haha no jokes please, I've been hearing them for 40+ years!!!
> I need to check when R&R are.....


I totally lifted their pictures  but I need you to email me your address. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fab!!! I'll pm you that now, I'll also be happy to be the UK postal destination if no one else has volunteered yet? It's the least I can do! X


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

MY GOD DONNA WE HAVE 10300 members.here how many are still here do you know ..that is a lot of work WOW.how are you going to do all that


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> MY GOD DONNA WE HAVE 10300 members.here how many are still here do you know ..that is a lot of work WOW.how are you going to do all that


I have what I need for this one. Hubby and I are pretty sure we have the print at home worked out. Once I make this one up and send it, if there are enough responders left over I will make a big collage type one. 


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok everyone who emailed me is in. This is the list of puppies. 
Obi & Roo
Lola & Nina
Lady
Seymour
Dudley
Ralph & Ruby
Carly & Sami
Merlin & Bess
Ginger
George
Alfie & Dexter
Lexi & Beemer
Nellie
Tilly
Fudge
Fergus 
Molly
Poppy
Bonnie & Dexter

A few poos had to share months. Hope no one minds. If you did not send me your poos Birthday, please do. If I don't have your mailing address please also send that. 
I am really enjoying doing this. I have learned a lot in the process. I hope you all like it as much as I do. (It is coming out pretty cool  )


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm really excited to see how this turns out. Donna you are the BEST!!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i really wish i had a miss America crown.that i could place on your head .and let every one know what a wonderful person you are .
your a winner lalala your a winner lalala ..wonderful song Haa Haa


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Ok everyone who emailed me is in. This is the list of puppies.
> Obi & Roo
> Lola & Nina
> Lady
> ...



Fab! I hope you enjoyed making it as much as I'm sure we'll all enjoy looking at it! 
Maybe it should be your new venture a great little cottage industry in poo calendars, you could branch out into greeting cards etc!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Your a star Donna x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Amazing!! 

I can't remember if I put Tilly's birthday in the email - she was born on the 4th of January 2013 

I can't wait to see the finished product! Like someone else said, you don't get much cockapoo stuff in shops. I will hang it in my classroom at school


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Thanks so much Donna, I can't wait to see all my favourite poos month after month!! I agree with Tracey this could be the start of a new career  Although I still think you should write a book about the adventures of Jake and Willow as I love reading your blog x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Can we order a copy even if our poos aren't in it?? 

I'd love a copy and it would be a 100% improvement on this years one from Pets @ Home 

Happy to pay whatever... 

xxx


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Donna, been on hols so just playing catch up with all the posts and had to say what a fabulous idea. I see you've already got plenty of lovely 'poo pics to fill the calendar - I'm sure it's going to be a great success


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

As I love your poos almost as much as mine, this is just a really fabulous idea. Jake and Willow have the best mom!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> ok everyone who emailed me is in. This is the list of puppies.
> Obi & roo
> lola & nina
> lady
> ...




jake and willow are missing!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> jake and willow are missing!


I wanted to fit in everyone who asked. You guys see a million pictures of them a day  
I put them in on their birthdays tho. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I wanted to fit in everyone who asked. You guys see a million pictures of them a day
> I put them in on their birthdays tho.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


They could share with Molly


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

*You've GOTTA include Jake and Willow!!*

Oh Donna, you've GOTTA include Jake and Willow, it wouldn't be right for them not to in it, especially as you've done all the wOrk!! I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say (begging and pleading) that we all REALLY, REALLY, REALLY need them to be a part of this, it wouldn't be the same without them.
PS. If you can't find a spot for them then PLEEEEEEASE have our Alfie and Dexters spot, (neither I nor my boys will be in the slightest bit offended,) Jake and Willow are too loved by us all not to be included, our 2 won't be missed but it's unthinkable not to have your 2 in it! 
Thanks again for dOing this, we all really appreciate how much time and effort it will have taken you.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You guys are too funny. They will be on the cover and I have worked out how to put a little picture of each dog on their actual birthday. 
I am printing then at home ,(not super professional but still very nice) and learning as I go. I'm happy with it. If it works out how I hope it will I may be able to print more than I thought. Then I can add more months.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

:star:

Donna it all sounds wonderful - you'll be able to give up your stressful day job, and be able to work from home and become the Poo Passion Publishing House 

It sounds as if you are going to make a lot of people very, very happy.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> :star:
> 
> Donna it all sounds wonderful - you'll be able to give up your stressful day job, and be able to work from home and become the Poo Passion Publishing House
> 
> It sounds as if you are going to make a lot of people very, very happy.


Haha nothing major professional that you could charge money for. It is something i have always wanted to try so i figured why not give it a stab. They may end up looking like a first grade school project


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Glad you've found somewhere for Jake and Willow. I would be quite happy with a calendar just full of Willow  


Clare, Obi & Roo xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They are waiting patiently for me to be done working

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> They are waiting patiently for me to be done working
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I just want to cuddle right up the middle of them. Actually want to drop my two so it would be a big poo mash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Would love to include Piper, but she is to much a PUPPY right now. So the few times she would stay still longer enough to get pictures, she is sleeping...  Maybe if you do it next year then we would like to be included...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sneak peek

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Sneak peek
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Love it! I see you got my sisters arm out of there ha! I love Ruby's chubby little bum I just want to squish her!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> Sneak peek
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Ahhhh so cute!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow it's looking good!
Yes I agree jake and willow have to be in, so if they're on the cover fair enough...... Willow was my inspiration for ruby remember x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Wow it's looking good!
> Yes I agree jake and willow have to be in, so if they're on the cover fair enough...... Willow was my inspiration for ruby remember x


The cover

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

So exciting, loving The End pics....and we all go Aaahhhh  


Clare, Obi & Roo xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh well done Donna, looking fab. maybe the friday night fun this week should be 'the end' shots! I know I have a couple of Dudley!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Oh well done Donna, looking fab. maybe the friday night fun this week should be 'the end' shots! I know I have a couple of Dudley!


That is an excellent idea. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Such cute photos! I love the sunlight coming into the front cover shot!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm so excited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH GORGEOUS PICTURE!! Jake and willow are natural models!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> The cover
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Gorgeous picture Donna!!!! one of the best! Just gorgeous the way the sun has caught them x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

It's looking fantastic, maybe you could squeeze one of Willow's misdemeanours in for April fools (or maybe she'll squeeze one out)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> It's looking fantastic, maybe you could squeeze one of Willow's misdemeanours in for April fools (or maybe she'll squeeze one out)


Awesome!!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> It's looking fantastic, maybe you could squeeze one of Willow's misdemeanours in for April fools (or maybe she'll squeeze one out)


Hahahahahaha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Just edited my last post.... Sorry Donna! X I know your not called Ruth! X


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Me too!! Ahhhh! It's looking grrrreat! Donna you are so talented! Totally give up the day job! Ha x


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Ooooo Donna just found this thread as been on holiday!! Is it too late to add George to the calendar???


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> Ooooo Donna just found this thread as been on holiday!! Is it too late to add George to the calendar???


I sent you a pm. If you send me his picture I can put him in.


----------

